# granulation tissue



## dbri806411

Boy doI need help.  I need to find a CPT 4 code for the removal of granulation tissue of the cuff of the vagina.  The tissue was removed with a clamp and the area was cauterized.  Anyone with any ideas on this it would be greatly appreciated.

Darlene Britton, CPC
Montgomery, AL


----------



## amjordan

Unfortunately, you are going to be stuck using the unlisted code 58999.  There is no CPT code for this procedure because it is granulation tissue.  As a comparison code for setting the fee, you could compare it to code 57135.  

It will be interesting to see how others have handled this situation.


----------



## dbri806411

I am coding for an ASC and cannot use an unlisted.  What is the next best thing?


----------



## amjordan

Well then, you say a clamp was used and then it was cauterized.  So, it wasn't actually an excision, you might look at the destruction codes 57061 and 57065.  Once again, this isn't exactly correct as these codes are for lesions, and you are removing granulation tissue but it is closer.


----------



## dbri806411

Thanks Angela...I will try one of those.


----------



## imjsanderson

57061-57065 is the correct code to use.  The 2009 Coding Companion by Ingenix lists diagnosis 701.5 as a valid ICD-9 with this procedure.  The definition states the physician destroys abnormal tissue...hope this helps.


----------



## greenviewhealth

*Removal of vaginal lesions*

Doctor has been using code 57061 and 57065 for destruction of lesions.  Also using code 57065 x13. Was told this was incorrect.  My question to you is there any other codes out there for multiple destruction of vaginal lesions. If the doctor removes 13 lesions, he think he is supposed to get paid for them.  Please help, i searched every where i can.   Thanks


----------

